# Help me Identify these… Worms?



## SoCalLowMow (6 mo ago)

Los Angeles region. Just found these in my warm season lawn. Found a half dozen or so. They looked like they were having a hard time but I haven't put down insecticide on my 1mo old sod yet. I'm guessing caterpillar but I don't know. Looked at some identification charts but wanted some more expert help!


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

looks like sod webworm. have you seen any moths?


----------

